# What do you call those little horns that fall off



## rockdoveranch (Jul 5, 2011)

Dingle me!  I can NEVER remember the name of those little horns that ewes grow that just fall off.  Seems I have been told it a million times, but my brain just flat-lines.  

Thanks!


----------



## Bossroo (Jul 5, 2011)

Scurs !


----------



## elevan (Jul 5, 2011)

Don't feel bad...I was having trouble remembering what the thing on top of a chicken's head was the other day (comb, I know)...my brain just wouldn't put it together  

Welcome back from Houston!  Hope you had a great adventure


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jul 5, 2011)

Bossroo,  Thank you!  Thank you!  Thank you!  

I just looked in the index and glossary of Storey's book and it is not there.  Guess they must talk about it somewhere in the book.

Thanks Elevan!  We never for get the word, spurs!  Right?  Oh wait . . . I forgot what they were called a few weeks ago.  

I had a nice trip to Houston.  No traffic at all which was wonderful!  I woke up with my daughter's Boston Terrier sleeping on top of my ankles.  Last time I slept with him his face was on my face, licking me and smelling my nose mouth and ears.  Such a goof!


----------

